# I use it very well



## thelynx68

I have a question regarding Korean language and was wondering if someone could help me. I am editing a review of headphones from Korean to English and the translator uses the expression "I use it very well and expect to continue to use it well in the future".
The Korea is here: 전체적으로 봤을 때 굉장히 잘 사용하고 있고, 앞으로도 잘 사용할 수 있을 것 같습니다

He uses "use it well" multiple times in the interview. But what exactly does he mean? He uses it to great effect? He uses it a lot? He enjoys using it? He takes full advantage of its features?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## pastelpink

The first "use it well" could be translated as 'I am satisfied with this product in my daily life' because it said 전체적으로 봤을 때 first.
But it doesn't sound like he is super satisfied with it. Since 전체적으로 is like.. generally so he might think the headphone has something imperfect, but at the same time it isn't bad.

Second "use it well" could mean 'I will enjoy using it in the future.'
But I don't see he truly means he will use it very often because he hasn't answered clearly for everything.

전체적으로, I feel like he himself isn't even sure about everything.


----------



## mink-shin

Would you please let us know where you saw the review?


----------



## thelynx68

Thank you for your replies. This review has not been published. I was asked to edit the English translation from Korean. 

Interesting what you said, pastelpink, as the way it was translated, I thought he was quite happy with the product.


----------

